# need help asap guys!!!!!!!!!!!



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is what I got.... I flipped my ATV a while ago, nothing bad, just felIl through the ice in the creek. Ever since then I have a dead short somewhere and my 4wd will not engage. I have put new exhaust and MIMB snorkels. I have power to the 4wd switch on handle bars but no power to solenoid. Not for sure what to do or what could of possibly happened. The 4wd was working after I did mods but on my test drive is when I flipped it. I unhooked the winch, maybe thinking it was shorting out but that was not the case. Im not for sure if the short has anything to do with the 4wd or it is 2 seperate issues. I can deal with the short for now if I can get 4wd working. Im leaving on a trip Saturday morning and I cant figure it out. Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my # is 618-477-2837 if anyone would like to call 
Thanks, Brian


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Use the "search" button.. theirs tons of threads on this.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i dont have any power to my 4wd either, i got to prongs, hooked it to the positive and negative side of the connector going to the actuator, the ran the wires to a momentary switch, then ran positvie and negative wires to the battery, it works but is prolly not good on things, but im not real worried about it..


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have done the search and am going to try everything mentioned. I didnt see in any of the threads that anyone was having a dead short problem. Do you think this is a seperate problem or could it be due to the 4wd problem?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you flushed your diff and put clean fluid in it?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This will help also. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8622


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

have you replaced the fuses?
not check but put a brand new one in?


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok, fluid is perfect, replaced fuses (not checked) , took 4wd off and battery tested and works fine. My mechanic and I have read all threads ,tried everyone's ideas and it looks like all fingers are pointing to ECU. I recall seeing a thread on here about bypassing the ECU for 4wd. Anyone have any input on this? Is there a way to check ECU without spending the $400 the dealer wants so I don't get stuck with it if that isn't the problem?
Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

What years is this brute?


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

2005


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

if you have a friend that can swap controllers with you. or bring it in to Kawasaki service and ask them to temporarily swap the 4wd controller. Seems to be a common problem on these bikes. Mine went out a while back.


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

My wife's is a 2004 360 prairie 4x4 and my neighbor has a 2003 650 prairie...
Will any of these interchange to test it out....


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok fellas, here us what I tried today.... I borrowed my buddies ECU and now my light is flashing at .5 , we put a spare acuator on the 4wd and still nothing. Does this mean I had a bad ECU but I'm still not getting power to the 4wd acuator? My 4wd switch is working properly. Keep in mind , I still think I have a dead short somewhere. Do you think I might have a broken wire somewhere between the ECU and the acuator that could be shorting out. Anyone else encountered thus problem? Is their an Inline fuse or connector that I dont know about? if anyone would like to call me that could help it would be great. Thanks 618-477-2837


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

*UPDATE*

OK, here is what we have tried the past few nights. IM stumped and need help badly!!!!!!!!! 
I have replace the ECU with a new on and lights are flashing at long intervals. Belt Actuator is working fine. I have OHM tested every wire in the ECU and they are good. I still have no power getting to the 4wd actuator. I volt tested the red and black wire coming out of the ECU and get nothing. Would there be a power failure to the ECU and where would I check that??? I also tested the ground wires on the 4wd switch one lights up but the other doesnt..... Should you have both wires show ground when the 4wd switch is on or do you have to have power to the actuator for that to work. I am completely lost now and need help. If anyone would like to call it would be much appreciated. Thanks Brian 
618-477-2837


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

brianmcc23 said:


> Would there be a power failure to the ECU and where would I check that???


The actuator controller gets its power from the fuse block under the seat. It's getting power because your KEBC actuator is working and you're getting the 2wd/4wd flashing light on the dash. If you remove voltage (blown fuse) to the controller, none of that will work. 



brianmcc23 said:


> I also tested the ground wires on the 4wd switch one lights up but the other doesnt..... Should you have both wires show ground when the 4wd switch is on or do you have to have power to the actuator for that to work.


The switch is open when 4wd is selected so you will read negative only on one wire when the switch is in the 4wd position. 

Like we discussed on the phone, I assume you rechecked your buss connector and found all that in place and in working order. We also discussed putting a known good 4wd actuator on your bike for testing. 

In my line of work, I help guys trouble shoot electrical problems over the phone every day. I can see a symptom here that I deal with daily. You have immersed yourself in this problem so deep that it's frustrating and difficult to see the forest for the trees. What I tell my guys is to take a step back, relax and trouble shoot the problem like you've never touched the machine before. Forget everything you've tested in the past, start completely over from the beginning. There is something being overlooked.


----------



## yjfreebrd (Sep 24, 2009)

I have an 06 750 and the main wiring harness was corroded, the plug is next to the frame on top of the gas tank. I had to cut the pin plug off and rewire the harness after that I had no other problems with my belt actuator or 4 wheel drive problems.. Oh and there is a fuse in the fuse box that controls the 4 wheel drive actuator also.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> The actuator controller gets its power from the fuse block under the seat. It's getting power because your KEBC actuator is working and you're getting the 2wd/4wd flashing light on the dash. If you remove voltage (blown fuse) to the controller, none of that will work.
> 
> 
> The switch is open when 4wd is selected so you will read negative only on one wire when the switch is in the 4wd position.
> ...


 
Calm and collective, I have todo this daily while dealing with my school kids. Hope you guys figure out the electrical problem. I rolled my brute about 6 months ago and had the infamous alt. 4wd light. Took off the seat and started unpluggin and plugging things back in......WAHLA it fixed it.


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

Should the black and red wire coming out of the acuator controller have voltage? Is it possible to have voltage to the KEBC and not the 4wd ? I'm trying to understand why the KEBC has power but the 4wd acuator doesn't but they are powered by the same controller. All wires OHM out good too. 
Sorry, I checked my buss fuse mod and all solder is intact. Grounds are good and all white wires have power.


----------



## mryntry (Nov 27, 2009)

on my bike i had to replace fuse box,on the bottom of the box the wires started to corrode fuses all looked good.


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

I checked the fuse box and replaced all fuses. Good voltage on both sides of fuses. This bike is extremely clean, all connectors are very clean. Less than 150 hrs, barley ridden and always cleaned after rides. Thanks


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

If you get some time I would love to bend your ear with some more questions. Thanks again, Brian.618-477-2837

```

```



IBBruin said:


> The actuator controller gets its power from the fuse block under the seat. It's getting power because your KEBC actuator is working and you're getting the 2wd/4wd flashing light on the dash. If you remove voltage (blown fuse) to the controller, none of that will work.
> 
> 
> The switch is open when 4wd is selected so you will read negative only on one wire when the switch is in the 4wd position.
> ...


----------

